# Q7 S-line Pics from Essen Motorshow



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I shot these while in Essen last week. It's a little closer look than the one press photo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 S-line Pics from Essen Motorshow ([email protected])*

More Audi, Lamborghini and SEAT pics here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005
An obscenely big gallery (over 1000 pics) can be found here...
http://www.thecarlounge.net/ga.../2005


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice, George. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (993)*

i want one


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Q7 S-line Pics from Essen Motorshow ([email protected])*

Will the US get the S-line package and bodykit? That looks so nice... especially those Alcantara seat and door inserts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 S-line Pics from Essen Motorshow (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Will the US get the S-line package and bodykit? That looks so nice... especially those Alcantara seat and door inserts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll try to remember to ask while at the Detroit Auto Show in early January. There were no US Audi staff at Essen to answer that question for me and I forgot to ask the US product planners when I saw them a few days later in Dusseldorf at the S8 drive. I'll not forget again.


----------



## stangg172005 (Jul 12, 2005)

i think the distance from the headlights to the lip is a little too long, looks like a big ole forehead...


----------

